# Generador electrico y sus respectivas bobinas



## MXIII (Dic 6, 2011)

Buenas, tengo pensando realizar un generador eléctrico, y a la hora de hacer los cálculos hay determinados aspectos que no termino de tener claros, haber si me podéis ayudar con mis dudas, pues llevo tiempo buscando documentación por internet y en libros de física y no me ha servido de mucho.
Lo primero de todo es que deseo utilizar este generador para una vivienda, así que la idea es conectar la salida del generador al cuadro eléctrico de la vivienda, y desde allí distribuir la corriente, mi primera duda es, cuantas fases me recomendáis? para generar electricidad en distintas fases con cambiar el conexionado de las bobinas del generador basta, o habría que rediseñar el generador desde cero?
La segunda duda que tengo es a la hora de calcular la cantidad de corriente que entregan las bobinas del generador, pues creo estar planteando mal los cálculos por los valores obtenidos, a fin de explicarlo de una manera mejor, lo expondré a través de un ejemplo.

_Se construye una bobina con un conductor de una sección de 1mm, esta bobina tiene un núcleo de aire de 10mm de diámetro, un diámetro exterior de 30mm, y una longitud de 30mm._

Sabiendo las medidas de la bobina y la sección del conductor podemos determinar que esta consta de 30 vueltas de largo por 10 de ancho, lo que nos da un total de 300 vueltas.
Ahora procedo a calcular la superficie de una de sus tapas, pues me hará falta posteriormente en los cálculos para conocer la cantidad de campo inducido.
Aquí me surge una duda, en toda los libros de física que he consultado, y en todos los problemas resueltos hablan directamente de la superficie de la misma, así que no sé si en mis cálculos, debo de tener en cuenta la superficie total, o solo la que comprende el cable de cobre, restándole de este modo la superficie del núcleo de aire.
Yo en mis cálculos tuve en cuenta dicha superficie y se la reste a la total, obteniendo que la superficie de la bobina era de S=2.5132*10^-3 m² (Solo la superficie comprendida por el conductor)

Una vez definida la bobina proseguimos con el calculo de la cantidad de voltaje que se induce en esta bajo efecto de un campo magnético. 
_Se tiene un generador de C.A. que consta de una bobina (la del problema anterior) que gira en un campo uniforme de 1 Tesla con una frecuencia de 50Hz._

Bien, para calcular la fuerza electromotriz inducida para este problema que se plantea la ecuación a utilizar es:
E = N*B*S*ω
siendo ω=2*Π*f
          S = superficie bobina
          B = campo magnético
          N = numero de vueltas de la bobina

Una vez resuelta la ecuación, obtenemos que el voltaje inducido a extremos de la bobina es de E = 236.86V

Hasta aquí, en lo que al calculo de la fem inducida respecta, todo bien, pero ahora para calcular cuanta potencia puedo extraer de esa bobina, lo primero que hago es calcular su propia resistencia, es decir, su inductancia, conocida la bobina, y la formula para calculo de autoinduccion, tenemos que la bobina construida tiene aproximadamente L = 9.5mH.
Una vez conocido este valor es fácil calcular su impedancia, la cual tiene un valor aprox. de Z=3Ω.
Ahora es cuando creo cometer el error, pues a fin de obtener valores de pico de la corriente sin el calculo de fasores, me hago a la idea de que conecto esta bobina en corto, con la única resistencia que este misma genera al paso de la corriente, así que planteo la Ley de Ohm en donde I=V/R, y me da un valor de I=78.95A
Si ahora calculamos la potencia que me daría esa bobina es una exageración, con una sola de esta alimento de electricidad par de viviendas, aparte de que un conductor de 1mm de sección no es capaz de soportar tanta corriente, así que en primer momento no se si mis cálculos son correctos a la hora de calcular la corriente máxima que podría entregar la bobina, y por otro lado, suponiendo que lo fueran, que puedo hacer para resolver este problema, pues lo único que se me ocurre es conectar resistencias internas al generador, para que se reduzca la corriente, pero claro, eso va a hacer que pierda una cantidad de potencia mayor a la que el generador entregará.
Como resuelvo este problema? Que método puedo aplicar para el calculo de las bobinas del generador?
Muchas gracias, espero haberme explicado con la mayor claridad posible.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2011)

Yo creo que primero deberias estudiar na materia llamada Electrotecnia...

por lo general ahi se explica todo acerca de los generadores sincronicos y asincrónicos...

lo mejor y lo más usado es uno trifasico, para una casa no es necesario, puede ser monofasico, y con una corriente de salida de unos 30 a 40A como máximo...pero yo creo que teniendo en cuenta el factor de simultaneidad eso lo vas a poder calcular.

una vez que tenes la corriente de proyecto, el factor de simultaneidad y todo lo demás, bueno, ahi recien y cone sa corriente obtenida calculas la sección del alambre, con eso las espiras...

vos querés que genere directamente en 220V???


----------



## MXIII (Dic 6, 2011)

A ver, antes de nada agradecerte la rapidez de tu respuesta.
Una vez ya puestos en el asunto, por lo que tengo entendido, a la hora de generar corriente es mejor utilizar una maquina síncrona, que por otro lado es la que tenia desde un principio en mente, dicho de otro modo para entendernos, yo aquí en mi país la corriente que obtengo del enchufe de una casa es a 220V 50Hz, de ahí el hecho de que sea una maquina síncrona, pues en mi diseño utilizo un estator en donde coloco las bobinas y un rotor en donde pongo los imanes, y dependiendo de las r.p.m que imprima en dicho rotor obtendré la frecuencia de la corriente.
Por otro lado, el hecho de obtener una salida de voltaje u otra no me preocupa, pues con un simple transformador podre adaptar el voltaje de salida, ya sea aumentándolo, o reduciéndolo, que será lo mas común.
Mi principal "preocupación" viene a la hora de calcular la potencia que me dará el generador, es decir, cuantos vatios puedo obtener de ahí. En este ámbito, es donde me pierdo, pues como comente en el primer mensaje, si sé como obtener el voltaje inducido en la bobinas, pero no la corriente, y para conocer la potencia necesito ambos datos.
Por lo que yo tengo entendido, en mi casa cuando conecto un aparato a la red, este realiza un consumo en amperios variable, que estará dado por la carga que este represente sobre dicha red. Supongamos pues, que mi casa tiene contratado 5000W, esto significa que si la tensión de la red es de 220V, la entrega máxima de amperios que me provee la compañía eléctrica es de unos 23A aproximadamente, esto quiere decir, que si hago consumo de todos esos amperios, por los cables que llegan a mi cuadro eléctrico de la compañía pasan 23A, así que mi duda en este aspecto es, ya que soy yo quien va a hacer el generador eléctrico, como consigo generar 23A en las bobinas del generador sin que estas se me quemen, pues es mucha corriente para un bobinado simple, es decir, de un solo filamento de cobre esmaltado, ya que en un principio era este el modo en el que había pensado en hacer las bobinas.
Gracias de nuevo, un saludo.


----------

